# Fenêtres intempestives



## jfsoulas (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

tous les quarts d'heure environ (mais pas tous les jours !), j'ai un onglet dans Safari qui s'ouvre sans que je ne demande rien. L'ordi se connecte à l'adresse  https://syndication.twitter.com/i/jot (avec une petite icone d'un oiseau bleu à gauche de l'adresse), le nom de l'onglet est "jot 1x1 pixel".

Aurais-je récolter un virus ? 

iMac 21 modèle 10,1 - Mac OS 10.6.8 -  Safari 5.1.10

Merci déjà


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...-fenetres-surgissantes-suspectes-1256765.html


----------



## jfsoulas (3 Décembre 2014)

Merci de l'info, mais AdMedic nécessite MAc OS 10.7 et je n'ai que 10.6.
Je n'ai pas téléchargé Mac Keeper.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2014)

Alors regarde ici : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-identification/

Et regarde dans Safari / Préférences / Extensions s'il s'y trouve des extensions non désirées.
Si oui supprime-les.

EDIT :

Tu trouveras une solution possible (?) ici : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6526142?start=0&tstart=0

Les deux fichiers à déplacer (mets les à la corbeille, SANS vider la corbeille, ce qui te permettra de les remettre en place si le problème n'est pas réglé) :

~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dashboard.client.plist

~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dashboard.plist

Redémarre l'ordi après avoir mis les 2 fichiers à la corbeille.

(ton dashboard sera revenu à sa configuration "par défaut").


----------



## BOULARAN@mac.com (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour
Merci pour la solution Adware Medic . Ca marche.
Ce Mac Keeper intempestif ne se fait pas de pub avec de telles pratiques.
Il m'avait même brouillé le logiciel de surveillance vidéo couplé à un NAS Synology
Merci encore

Salud


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2014)

BOULARAN@mac.com a dit:


> Bonjour
> Merci pour la solution Adware Medic . Ca marche.
> Ce Mac Keeper intempestif ne se fait pas de pub avec de telles pratiques.
> Il m'avait même brouillé le logiciel de surveillance vidéo couplé à un NAS Synology
> ...



mac keeper est limite malware de toutes facons
d'ailleurs le webmaster de the safe mac et de l'outil zigouilleur d'adware avait fait un post  sur le comportement de mac keeper


----------



## jfsoulas (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
le phénomène s'était arrêté et il a repris depuis quelques jours.
J'ai voulu suivre les conseils de Renaud31. Mais:
-je n'ai pas d'extensions de Safari
-je ne trouve ni ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dashboard.client.plist ni ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dashboard.plist dans mon ordi. Le seul fichier trouvé avec un nom qui ressemble, c'est /Bibliothèque/Application Support/iSlayer/ProcessesIconCache/com.apple.dashboard.client.tiff
Alors, je ne sais pas quoi faire !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

il s'agit de fichiers placés dans la Bibliothèque (= Library) de l'utilisateur.

Pour y accéder : Finder, barre de menu, menu "Aller", appuyer sur la touche Alt pour révéler la Bibliothèque, qui est cachée par défaut.

(redémarre l'ordi après avoir mis les fichiers à la corbeille).

Note : je n'ai pas testé la solution proposée donc je ne sais PAS si ça fonctionne.


----------



## jfsoulas (24 Janvier 2015)

Merci, mais malheureusement ça ne marche pas: quand je vais sur "Finder-Aller", je vois apparaitre le sous-menu:

Précédent
suivant
Dossier parent
Ordinateur
Départ
Bureau
Réseau
iDisk
Applications
Documents Utilitaires
Dossiers récents
Aller au dossier…
Se connecter au serveur…

Que j'appuie sur Ctrl, alt ou cmd ne change rien…


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

C'est sur le Bureau et dans le menu Aller...





..maintiens la touche Alt et tu verras bien TA Bibliothèque.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2015)

jfsoulas a dit:


> Merci, mais malheureusement ça ne marche pas: quand je vais sur "Finder-Aller", je vois apparaitre le sous-menu:
> Que j'appuie sur Ctrl, alt ou cmd ne change rien…


Bonsoir,

tu es sous Snow Leopard, donc au message #8 je t'ai mis sur une fausse piste, désolé : ceci ne concerne que Lion et suivants.

Toi, tu as accès à la Bibliothèque de l'Utilisateur depuis ton répertoire, la "petite maison", c'est à dire le répertoire qui contient : Bureau, Documents, Images, Musique, Public, Téléchargements, etc...

Les fichiers concernés sont donc : 

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.dashboard.client.plist

~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.dashboard.plist

Le "~/" avant "Bibliothèque " veut dire qu'il s'agit de TA Bibliothèque (bibliothèque de l'utilisateur).


----------



## jfsoulas (27 Janvier 2015)

J'ai trouvé les fichiers, les ai détruit et ça a l'air efficace : je n'ai pas eu de fenêtre surgissante "1x1 jot" hier. À suivre …
Ce qui est curieux, c'est que j'étais déjà allé dans ce fichier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/ et que je n'y avais pas trouvé les deux fichiers en question ! Ou bien je ne les ai pas vu, ou bien ils n'y étaient pas à ce moment là !
Merci pour ton aide précieuse.


----------

